# 30 and TTC#1! CD14



## MissSazra

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd stop by here and introduce myself. I'm 30 and on my 6th cycle of ttc #1.

This will be our 4th month using the CBFM, 3rd month of opks and 1st month of Pre-Seed, so we're adding different things along the way but still no luck as yet! 

I'd love some buddies to chat to, and maybe hear of some other things that we could be doing to improve our chances.

Hoping to hear from some of you soon! :)

MissS


----------



## Carhar

Hi MissS,

I'd love to be your buddy!

I'm 31 and (think) I ov'd yesterday on my 3rd cycle ttc #1.

I take epo, starflower oil, vit b complex, folic acid, multiple vits and agnus castus. I have pcos, but agnus castus seems to have regulated my cycles. Naturally they are every 6 months!

I've tried conceive plus this month too along with a ovulation microscope and opks. I'm most definitely a women on a mission!

I'd be interest to hear how you're getting on with the cbfm.

X


----------



## MissSazra

Hi!

Thanks for your reply, yay a buddy!:happydance:

The monitor has been a bit funny this month. The past 2 months I had one high before my peaks but this month I went straight from a low to a peak. Luckily we had been dtd anyway since Thursday, but if we had solely relied on the monitor it may have been too late.

I only really take multivitamins and cod liver oil, so you put me to shame on that one!

What's conceive plus?

I'm most definitely on a mission now too!

Xx


----------



## MissSazra

Pretty sure I ov'd yesterday too!


----------



## Carhar

Conceive plus is like pre-seed.

I really would love to try the cbfm but my cycles vary so much. I can't believe agnus castus has shortened them so much. My first cycle was 6 months, second 47 days and this month it looks like it'll be about 30 days. How long are your cycles?

We're 2ww buddies too, yay.

Only have bit of cramping. How about you? X


----------



## MissSazra

My cycles are between 29-34 days and have been for a while. They used to be longer so I was put on the pill to regulate them, however it wasn't working for me, so I came off it 3 years ago and they just kind of stayed pretty regular. This month has been the closest to 28 days since August last year.

This month seems to have gone really quickly, can't believe it's the 2ww already. No symptoms as yet, but I know I'll be spotting them soon! :)


----------



## mrshanna

HI ladies!:hi:

I hope three isnt a crowd! I guess i ovulate tomorrow. I had my first positive OPK today, so Im pretty excited!

Im on cycle #6 TTC #1. This is my first round of Clomid. Ive also decided to use the Preseed this month as well. Between the OPK strips, the Preseed applicators and the Calendar and charts Im obsessing over, DH thinks he's living in science class!:rofl:


----------



## Carhar

I'd love a regular short cycle!

Hi mrshanna, welcome! It is really exciting getting an opk anytime as a poasa, but your first wow! I thought about clomid to regulate my cycles but agnus castus seems to be working for me at the moment. What dose are you taking?

Yay, I'm so happy to have two buddies to share my 2ww with! 

Any symptoms yet? I just have some mild cramping and lower back pain, but nothing else X


----------



## MissSazra

Hi mrshanna! Of course 3 isn't a crowd!

Yay for the positive opk, they really are the best thing (well, only I guess until you see that lovely positive pregnancy test!!)

Your situation sounds pretty similar with trying all the different things. The side of my bed is basically just ttc things. The monitor, (so I don't forget to switch it on), Pre~Seed, thermometer, books about getting pregnant quicker (clearly they have been a great help!) lol

Sending both of you loads of :dust: Xx


----------



## mrshanna

Carhar said:


> I'd love a regular short cycle!
> 
> Hi mrshanna, welcome! It is really exciting getting an opk anytime as a poasa, but your first wow! I thought about clomid to regulate my cycles but agnus castus seems to be working for me at the moment. What dose are you taking?
> 
> Yay, I'm so happy to have two buddies to share my 2ww with!
> 
> Any symptoms yet? I just have some mild cramping and lower back pain, but nothing else X

Im currently taking 50 mg Clomid. The side effects havent really been bad at all for me. I have had some pain around ovulation time, but nothing unbearable or anything.

Its nice to know I will have two buddies to go through the TWW with. Maybe I wont drive my husband as crazy this month!!!:headspin:


----------



## MissSazra

I was thinking earlier about how life just seems to be split into parts of 1 week and 2 week waits for things. All I ever seem to be doing is counting down to something, be that the 2ww, or the wait to ovulation, or the wait for AF to go away. I remember when life just went by without the counting, but I wouldn't change it for the world!

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I think I would make easier...

A simple you're about to ovulate for real so dtd in built alarm system would be nice. Followed by a gameshow style ping if you conceived. As you can probably tell I have no patience. 

Mrshanna, I read somewhere that for most women clomid works in the first two cycles. It must be so exciting.

I'm a terrible symptom spotter, but so far nothing I would ordinarily expect. X


----------



## MissSazra

Lol, genius, I would love a gameshow style ping to tell me we'd conceived!

I think I felt some mild cramping earlier but think that was just a normal cycle thing, as it would be too soon for anything else.


----------



## Carhar

I'm a serious poasa. Not sure how long I'll last hoping to make it until at least Sunday before digging out the hpts. 

When is everyone thinking of testing? I know I'm a bit early but I have to ask...


----------



## MissSazra

I would really love to wait until the 20th, which would be about 13dpo, but I seriously doubt I'll make that, I shall probably do a first test on the 18th. Tbh, I'm not totally sure when I ovulated, it was either Monday or Tuesday, so anytime around the 20th would be good.

I tested on 9dpo, 11dpo and 14dpo last month (then AF showed later that day so it was a bit of a waste!)

We dtd one last time tonight, just in case there was a chance, and even though the monitor showed a high after the peaks, but now I feel that we have done all we can do, and it really is just a waiting game. These 2 weeks will go so slowly, I'm glad I have you ladies to share them with (and symptom spot with!) lol

Sending out lots of :dust: and PMA! Xx


----------



## mrshanna

Ya taking Clomid is pretty exciting! I was scared to death to start it, afraid of the potential side effects. I decided it was worth the risk though. Like you guys, I have absolutely NO patience!!! This 6 months has felt like forever!


I probably wont POAS until my AF is actually late though. After 6 months of:bfn: I reeeaaaalllly dont want to see aother, so I will be waiting as long as I can. Its only 1DPO and Im already stressed. Lol.

Have a lovely day ladies and :dust: to us all!!!

:pink::yellow::blue::pink::yellow::blue::pink::yellow::blue:


----------



## Carhar

My temp dipped slightly this morning so not convinced I ov'd. I did have all the symptoms and a dark opk (but not as dark as usual), my ov microscope has stopped ferning which suggests I've ov'd too. I just don't know... I've has lh surges without ov before.

I'm going to continue with vitex unless I get a bfp. Ditching the epo and starflower just in case though. Also just purchased a cbfm, I can't take this next month so it's worth a try even with my irregular cycles.

Any news? X


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone!

I tried taking my temp but it was all over the place and it never really showed anything so I kinda gave up on that one. Still not feeling anything, but then it is way early. I just know this next week will go so slowly!


----------



## Carhar

I have to temp to check I ov'd. It's the only way that I know for certain. 

All symptoms gone now, it's definitely going to be a long 10 days x


----------



## MissSazra

I just wish I could temp, perhaps if it doesn't happen for us this month I might try again. FF gave me a coverline that just wasn't accurate as one day my temps were way up and the next they'd be right down, went on all month and I got so fed up with it.

Have been feeling rubbish all day. But like I said I don't think it's symptoms as it's too early. Just been feeling sick, cold, tired, so probably a bug or something.

Can't wait for the weekend, I find they go nice and quickly (well, not that I want them to go quickly) and then it won't be too long to wait to test! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Ooh cold symptoms are good! 

I've had this week off, so not looking forward to the weekend! It means my holiday is over until April.

Still I may see a bfp on valentine's day... Ever the optimist!


----------



## MissSazra

Really? I didn't know cold symptoms were good, I just assumed I was getting ill. That's good then, just hope I don't actually come down with something now.

How many dpo will you be on Valentine's Day? Think it may be a bit early for me to test then, but will continue to symptom spot. 

I still feel sick now, which I know isn't a symptom as it's too soon, but could be due to different hormones??? Lol ever clutching at straws! I shall be looking for any implantation signs in the next few days. Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yep cold signs are definitely good. 

I'm only 7dpo, but I am a serious poasa!

Fx for us x


----------



## Carhar

Just thought I'd let you know I'm taking the weekend off bnb. Had another temp drop today taking me to the coverline on my chart. It's really unlikely that I did ov, probably just another lh surge. 

I am pretty fed up, but if I do get a significant temp increase I'll let you know.

I hope it's going well for you both x


----------



## mrshanna

Sorry to hear your body isnt cooperating Carhar. 
Hope you feel better Miss S and dont get all out sick.

I had a lot of ovulation pain,:shrug: three days worth, so Im totally overanalyzing right now! Shocking, I know! Ha! Thats what we all do this time of the month.

I did wake up really early this morning with a SHARP pain in my lower abdomen, so I have now convinced myself that was my little bean grabbing on!:happydance:

This two weeks is gonna take forever!!! Oh well fingers crossed and baby dust to us!!
:pink::yellow::blue:!:dust::dust::dust::dust::pink::yellow::blue:


----------



## MissSazra

Sorry you're feeling fed up Carhar but I can totally understand you taking some time out. Look forward to catching up with you next week.

How exciting mrshanna, I too am now symptom spotting. Driving home I felt really sick again, it hit me like a wave for about 10 minutes and then was gone. So coupled with it happening yesterday my mind has gone into overdrive! lol


----------



## mrshanna

Okay. Its official. Im obsessing. :blush:

I tried to tell myself I wasnt going to do this this month, but...here goes.

My ovulation pains have finally let up. They were pretty bad for 3 days. Wierd pain too. Its like my whole uterus gets "heavy" and tender. Painful when I walk and my organs get jostled around. I get that most months but not nearly so bad. 

Now, I am 3 dpo and cramping. I realize the Clomid probably has a lot to do with all of these symptoms. I have to be extra careful not to read too much into anything.

How are my TWW buddies today!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

Hi! Ooooh it's all so exciting, but don't worry I've started symptom spotting too! Your ovulation pains sound horrible, but in a way, at least it shows you're ovulating every month. Some months I have wondered if it's even happened for me.

I'm 5 or 6dpo today. I could've sworn I had some brown spotting last night and I've definitely had some cramping and twinges. I had cramps and twinges last month though and that got me nowhere so I'm trying not to read to much into it!

Sending out lots of :dust: Xx


----------



## Carhar

Hi, both your symptoms sound really positive.

I'm really confused! I had a small temp increase this morning, but still sure I haven't ov'd yet. I have been getting mild af like cramps, so much so I had poorly stomach, sorry if tmi. I also felt sick. I suppose I could just have a bug.

Anyway ff still say I ov'd and am 6dpo, but they don't take into account lh surges due to pcos. I've attached my chart please can you have a look and let me know your thought. The last couple of cycles my temp had been 36.7,8,9 after ov. X

https://emob1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/162b28be.jpg?t=1297598122


----------



## MissSazra

Well I'm no chart expert but going by the one I had when I tried temping, that looks like an ovulation dip, especially as the rest of your temps are above the coverline. (Mine was all over the place and was unreadable for any information). But I could be wrong, as I'm not that good with charts, sorry! Maybe try looking at other charts and comparing yours?

Hope you feel better soon! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I think it was an ov dip bit I didn't ov. Had a look at a few others and the fertility book suggested that I may have ov'd but have a low progesterone level. The only thing different this month is the vit b complex that I'm taking. I suppose I'll find out in a little over a week if I did ov, as I only seem to get my af if I ov. 

Thanks for looking x


----------



## MissSazra

I hope it was an ov dip for you. 

I've started to think I have low progesterone. Having discovered that I don't have PCOS, having been told I did for 3 years, I'm being tested for low progesterone next cycle as I think perhaps the symptoms I have could be related to it.

Sorry I couldn't be more useful! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I only have very mild pcos and actually think it's just pco. I just have the irregular periods and cysts. I had terrible skin through puberty but thankfully that cleared up. 

My bloods taken just after my af didn't show any abnormal hormone levels Inc progesterone, however I did have low levels in the bloods taken prior to ovulation. My cycles really suck!

I heard that progesterone creams are really good, so if you do have low levels it is really easy to treat x


----------



## MissSazra

If af decides to show up at the end of this cycle then I'm to have the blood tests on cd2 or 3. She has listed about 10 different tests to have done and progesterone is one of those. I'm hoping it's not going to be that, equally I'm hoping that I won't need them done at all! lol


----------



## Carhar

Fx that you get your bfp this cycle!

I hear so many good things about the cbfm, I can't wait to start using mine next cycle. I hate the 'do you think this line is dark enough?' conversation with my OH. I'm sure he hates it too, lol! 

I've just seen a chart similar to mine which resulted in a bfp. I just hope my temps rise. PMA is what I now need! X


----------



## MissSazra

The monitor is great, although sometimes it plays me up like this month where I went straight from a low to a peak. If I hadn't been told I was due to ovulate by the gynaecologist then we could easily have missed the right time. Having said that, I love it, and will continue to use it.

That sounds nice and promising about the chart, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, and shall send lots of PMA and :dust: your way! Let's hope we get our bfps this time! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks! I really hope so too. 

Have an appointment with my gp week after next to discuss clomid. OH isn't too keen as he wants to have fun and see what happens. I don't think he'll perscribe it but may refer me to a fs. My fs through BUPA said he'd prescribe it but wanted to see me every month so would be very expensive. My GP offered to send me to a fs to check out my pcos, I could kick myself now for choosing to go private, lol.

Do you see your gynae every month? It seems really promising this month as you timed it perfectly!


----------



## MissSazra

I couldn't get health insurance as I thought I had PCOS, now it turns out I could have done. 
As it is I have to pay to see my gynaecologist, and couldn't get the insurance now as I have already started seeing her, it's so annoying. I hope I don't have to see her too often as it would just be too expensive, and she's in London so it's a fair way to go as well.
I've only seen her twice, and she wants to see me after the blood tests (which thankfully I'm getting done on the NHS!) She wants to prescribe Metformin, which I have had before and made me feel really sick. She did mention Clomid but not sure if she will do that now, I guess I'll have to wait and see.

The only thing we didn't get right this month was :sex: on the first peak of the monitor, but I'm hoping we did enough prior and on the second peak to have the bases covered.


----------



## Carhar

I hope so too. 

Fortunately I have BUPA through work, but the blood test are extremely expensive, I got caught out on that as it exhausted my outpatient entitlement for the year. It is really expensive to go private. I think each month for clomid is roughly £400. 

It is quite a way to London for you, my OH's family live on a small village on the outskirts of Ipswich and have been to Colchester a couple of times. 

If you don't have pcos I can't see how metformin will help. Sending you some
:dust::dust: too x


----------



## MissSazra

Yeah, the blood tests she ordered would have been about £600 privately so I'm lucky that my gp agreed to me having them done. If I had clomid she said she'd make the referral to my gp as well so I didn't have to pay extortionate amounts each month (or that's what she said), same with the metformin.

I also wonder if she will put me back on the metformin having told me I don't have PCOS, and perhaps that's why it didn't do anything for me last year when I was on it. I hope she doesn't, as it did make me feel really ill for about a month.


----------



## MissSazra

Ok, major symptom spotting now. Just had a big twinge on my left side (which was the side I ovulated from this month), I wonder if that's a good sign? It's going to be such a long week until Friday!


----------



## Carhar

Fx for you. Could have been implantation? X


----------



## MissSazra

It could have been, but I'm just not feeling it this month. I am shattered though. I get such good night's sleep and still wake up exhausted, but then hubby is the same at the moment, so maybe he's pregnant! lol


----------



## Carhar

Lol. 

Temp dropped back down this morning, booooo!

Hope you're feeling better today x


----------



## mrshanna

Good morning ladies! 

Sounds like you both had a similar weekend to mine. I have never been so unhappy about feeling good! I waited all weekend for something to not feel right, but nothing. :shrug:

Let me say this though. When my friend Wendy became prego, she did not believe the hpt or her docs, because she had not one symptom until a week or so after she had missed her af. None!!!

So think positive ladies until the :witch: shows her ugly face!

My husband has started to knock on my belly and say "Hello? Is anyone on there?"

Alright time for some :coffee: while I can still enjoy it! 

Fingers X!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi mrshanna,

I felt a few mild cramps today but nothing major, so what you've said has given me hope. Only 4 days til I test and that will only be 11dpo, but I just won't be able to wait any longer than that.

When's everyone else testing?

Hope you're both ok! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Hi mrshanna, hope you're okay?

Sazra, I always test, lol a real poasa. Every morning I've doing a opk and hpt. I should just do the opk as it can be used as a hpt, but I have so many of them. Neither have been anywhere near positive no matter how much I tilt and squint at them. 

I have been having a few ov pains so will do another opk tonight and my fertility microscope. I really hope I get a positive soon! 

Any more symptoms? X


----------



## MissSazra

The only other symptom if you can call it that is being super emotional, and I'm just not that sort of person normally, but tonight I've really felt like crying for no reason! (Doesn't help that I'm now watching One Born Every Minute! lol)

I think I shall definitely hang on til Friday before I test as I'm just not feeling it, and really don't think it's going to happen this month. But I shall try and keep the PMA. It's going to be a busy week, so that should keep me occupied.

Just got in from a lovely romantic meal, and I'm totally stuffed. Meant to be on a diet but I guess one day off is ok! I was expecting to come home and have to cook, so it was a nice surprise! What did everyone else do for Valentines?

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Sounds lovely.

I got an amazing moonpig valentine's card with holiday pics on. The wording was so sweet. Just had a meal in which he cooked too stuffed for the millionaires shortbread dessert though. 

Positive stuff. I struggle watching one born. I can't get past the intro with the head popping out!!! X


----------



## MissSazra

Awww that sounds lovely, I love millionaires shortbread, yum!

I've actually made it through most of the programme without a tear, which is rare.


----------



## mrshanna

Happy Valentines Day girlies!!!:hug:

I have never seen the show you gys are talking about, but I can garauntee i wouldnt make it through with dry eyes!!!:sad2:

My hubby suprised me at work today with flowers and chocolates, and silly heart-covered socks! He's so sweet.:flower::lolly:

On to the symptom spotting! Bitchy. Period. And thats not normal for me. And lots of dull cramping, but that happens a lot after ovulation for me. So...not much of anything I guess!!! Lol. :haha::headspin:


I LOVE this sites smiley selection!:thumbup:


----------



## MissSazra

Awww, sounds like you had a lovely Valentines Day too!

It's so great to come here and symptom spot. And it's great when you get something you wouldn't normally have. Hopefully it's all good for us girls!

:dust: to you both, and now I'm off to bed I'm so shattered! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Temps up today! Whoop whoop. 

Nothing else mind, lol. Fx that I'm not out. 

Sounds like you had a lovely day mrshanna. All good symptoms too x


----------



## MissSazra

Hi to you both!

I've been having some major cramping and twinges today. Hoping it 's a good sign. Even twinging as I sit here typing this! Eeeeek (I will not get my hopes up, I will not get my hopes up!!! lol)


----------



## mrshanna

Okay here goes...


I have a million symptoms if I choose to see them that way. Crampy, bleeding gums when I brush my teeth, a headache, stuffy/runny nose, and some dizzy spells at work today. Now of course the last three can be explained by a simple sinus infection... but thats no fun!!! :haha:


Glad to hear you ladies have had some positive signs today!!!


----------



## Carhar

Hiya,

All good stuff mrshanna!

I'm now officially waiting to ov. Had another temp drop and ff have removed the coverline! Oh well, unfortunately it's going to be a waiting game for me with my irregular cycles.

X


----------



## MissSazra

All sounds great mrshanna, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Oh no Carhar, have you got any other signs of ovulation? I hope it happens soon for you.

I caved and tested this morning, obviously for 9dpo it was a bfn! Ah well, I shall try again on Saturday! lol


----------



## mrshanna

Carhar, my heart goes out to you. It really, truly does. I dont know how you handle all of the waiting. I have it easy! I basically know when Im going to O, to get af, etc...and Im still a wreck. You are a stronger, tougher, and much more patient woman than I am!!! Im really hoping this is a good cycle for you hun!


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I've test practically every day since 6dpo. I have a ton of ic hpts. 

Thanks girls. I'm not as fed up as I was last week. I've got an appointment next week with my dr and hoping to be referred. 

I had bad cramping last night. In some ways hoping to start af then I can start a new cycle. X


----------



## MissSazra

Hi!

I stupidly tested again this morning, still a bfn. However this is going on me ovulating on Monday, whereas I really could have ovulated Tuesday after the first peak on the monitor, so I'm either 9 or 10dpo today. I know I'll end up testing pretty much everyday from now on, but I'm starting to think I'm really not pregnant this month!

Sending you both :hugs: and :dust: Xx


----------



## Carhar

It still early most don't get there bfp until 12dpo. There's still plenty of time.

Nothing to report from me today x


----------



## mrshanna

Good morning girls! 

I had a really odd day yesterday. I had minor dizzy/lightheaded spells all day. I never got to the point I thought I was going to faint, but I just felt "off: all day.

And then there is the heart palpitations...

I had them all day!!! Off and on, but often! I know it can be caused by stress, but I really dont think Im more stressed than normal. Kinda scarey paired with the dizziness.

What do you think?

Fingers crossed for my TTC buddies!


----------



## MissSazra

I had palpitations last month, looked it up and it can be an early sign. Obviously wasn't for me, but apparently it can be an indication. Just be careful though not to overdo things, you don't want to actually faint!

I'm sure you'll have plenty to report soon Carhar! Xx


----------



## MissSazra

Morning girls!

I decided to test with a FRER today, big mistake, as it was a BFN and there wasn't even a hint of a line. Now I really am thinking we're out this month. I think it's just a waiting game until Monday/Tuesday mow for AF to show! :(


----------



## Carhar

It's still early!!!! Don't be disheartened. 

As a fellow poasa, you still have a good few poas days left, pee wisely!

another temp drop today think would have been 10/11 dpo. Opks are getting darker and my OH's been away. Oh well! Hoping I don't ov before I go to the dr's on Monday. 

I have my fingers and toes crossed for both of you x


----------



## MissSazra

Ok, I'm desperately trying not to get my hopes up, but I think I had an implantation bleed earlier! When I wiped there was a small bit of bright red blood. I had no cramps to suggest it was af and she's not due til Monday or Tuesday anyway. Then the next two times I've been there's been nothing, not even a tinge of colour. I'm really hoping it's a positive sign! Just want to keep going to the bathroom to check! Lol


----------



## Carhar

Oooh how exciting!!!!!! I really really really hope this is it for you!.

It's too early for your af. I have a really good feeling for both of you this cycle. You're both going to abandon me, lol!

Just don't keep checking. 

Looking forward to your hpt tomorrow! We will need pics if you get your bfp x


----------



## MissSazra

We won't abandon you. I might be totally wrong with it all! lol


----------



## Carhar

Aw thanks x

I think I've missed ov as been v busy with work then oh was away. Nevermind!


----------



## MissSazra

Let's hope you haven't. TBH if I'd only gone by my ov sticks I wouldn't have known, it was only the monitor that showed the peaks so I knew it was the right time. Did you say you've got a monitor for next cycle?


----------



## Carhar

Yep, I just need to get a few more sticks. Really looking forward to giving if a try. 

Did you ov before or after your pos opk?

I've had ewcm for a couple of days, more so yesterday so think I ov'd overnight.


----------



## MissSazra

I have no idea when I ovulated but I read on here somewhere that 75% of women ovulate on the second peak day, so I think I probably ovulated two Tuesdays ago.

Hope you've managed to get in lots of :sex: if you're getting ewcm, sounds promising.


----------



## Carhar

Any news today?

Had a big temp dip by .4. Not sure if about to ov or get af??? I normally get a temp drop 2 days before af and it would make sense timing wise. I did get a dark opk this morning though.

I'll soon find out I suppose x


----------



## MissSazra

Hi Carhar,

If you got a dark opk and a dip, and you had the ewcm yesterday I'd say it sounds like ovulation, those are all brilliant signs.

I tested again this morning (on 2 tests I was so sure), both bfn's. However, if it was implantation yesterday it could be too soon still. Going to have to go and buy more tests today! lol I'm not disheartened, but the real problem is I think I have convinced my self I am actually pregnant, so if the :witch: shows up next week I'm going to be devastated even more than normal. Ah well, can't stop how you feel can you.

Sending you lots of :dust: as it sounds so promising! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I wouldn't expect to see a bfp for a couple more days if I were you, so don't worry.

I had a negative clearblue smiley so really don't know if I am oving. I might try again later, but I'll have go and but some more. 

Here's a link to my latest opks https://emob1127.photobucket.com/albums/l632/Carhar/997ba5c2.jpg?t=1298099027

Sending you lots of sticky:dust: xx


----------



## MissSazra

The one on the left looks fab. Is that today's?


----------



## Carhar

Yep. I've been doing two a day for the last couple of days. They've faded quite a bit. It looks pos to me but the negative smiley makes me question it. I'll try again later as it was fmu.

Thankfully be dtd last night so fx it wasn't too late.

X


----------



## MissSazra

I'd say if you got that this morning then it definitely wouldn't have been too late last night. Like I say, I missed the smiley too, and I did a fair few, just happened to miss it each time.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks and I have everything crossed for you bfp x


----------



## MissSazra

Today has gone soooooo slowly! I feel like I'm counting down the hours until I can test again. I'm dreading getting another bfn tomorrow as that will be another day to try and fill! I had to go to bed this afternoon, I just couldn't keep my eyes open, so at least I slept away a couple of hours! I went to bed at 8 last night and slept through until half 7, so I'm hoping all this tiredness is a good sign as well. 

Hope you've both had good (and more interesting) days! Xx


----------



## mrshanna

Wow! Mother nature has thrown some fabulous signs at you two!!!:wohoo:

I have my fingers crossed for you both. I would love for atleast one of us to have a :bfp:this cycle!!!

Ive had a rough few days. I went to the docs about my light headedness and heart palps. My blood pressure was horrible!!! Ive never had problems with it before. I had to get bloodwork and an ekg, and I have to go get a heart moitor to wear for a day Monday.

I have NOOO idea what to think of all of that.:shrug:

The good news...Only 4 more days til testing! I did do one today, at 10 dpo. I knew better but couldnt help it!!!:bfn::dohh:

Hope you both have a great day tomorrow and post good news soon!


----------



## MissSazra

Oh no mrshanna, what an ordeal for you. My mum wore a heart monitor thing for a day a few years ago, she said it was fine, I think that was due to her blood pressure. Nothing came of it, so hopefully it's just a routine thing.

You're right that 10dpo is far too early, but then look at me, I've been testing every day since then as well.

I'm on 12dpo now, and still a bfn. I just don't know what to think about it all anymore. If it turns out I'm not pg I shall be wondering why I had that spotting on Friday, and know that mother nature is cruel to get my hopes up like that!

:dust: to you both! Xx


----------



## Carhar

You've both had some great signs! Unfortunately ttc is a waiting game. As they say your not out til your af shows!

Mrshanna, I hope everything goes well with the heart monitor. 

Today my temp went back to normal, so yesterday could have been a blip. My opks are getting lighter. Didn't get any cb smileys. Did a rather wishful hpt, bfn of course although I tried to convice myself there was a line. If was the antibody strip of course, lol! 

Not sure what's going on x


----------



## MissSazra

I'm so confused! Throughout the morning and now into the afternoon I've noticed brownish/pinkish spotting when I wipe. I've got some cramping, but af is still not due until Tuesday. I really hope she's not on the way. The spotting hasn't gotten any heavier, and I'm hoping it's a bit of residual blood from Friday (and implantation bleeds are apparently darker in colour as it's older blood, so that could make sense). I guess it's just another waiting game to see if she shows or if the spotting goes away like on Friday. I'm still feeling really lightheaded and so tired. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## mrshanna

Wow. All three of us are so confused!!! :nope:

Its like mother nature is saying "You girls with your sticks and thermometers and things think you have it alllllll figured out! Well guess what? Not now you dont! Here comes a curve ball!!" 

I dont think I like her very much right now. I dont think any of us do.:cry:


----------



## MissSazra

mrshanna said:


> Wow. All three of us are so confused!!! :nope:
> 
> Its like mother nature is saying "You girls with your sticks and thermometers and things think you have it alllllll figured out! Well guess what? Not now you dont! Here comes a curve ball!!"
> 
> I dont think I like her very much right now. I dont think any of us do.:cry:

I'm out! She's finally got me this morning. :cry:

mrshanna, I couldn't agree more. I just don't know what to do anymore. I feel like such failure. We did everything right, so why couldn't we make a baby? I feel terrible.

Here's hoping you both have better luck than me! Xx


----------



## mrshanna

Oh no MissS! Im so sorry! I would have sworn you were prego after the spotting strated! I know everyone says we should just relax, it happens easier that way, but its sooooo hard to do!!! Well I guess the TTC buddies are in for another rcycle together! 

I'll be testing in a couple more days, but Im not feeling very optimistic.


----------



## MissSazra

Good luck for testing mrshanna. I'm so glad to have my buddies to talk to about all of this.

On the plus side, I will be going for the blood tests my gynaecologist wants tomorrow. It'll take a couple of weeks for the results so nothing will be done this cycle, but it's a start.

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry Sazra, it sounded so positive. :hugs:

Fx crossed for you mrshanna.

Temp dropped slightly. I'm positive I haven't ov'd again. I got really bad af cramps earlier, felt she had started and so ran to the loo. Nothing. Argh it's happened twice now. Really confused!

Hope your blood tests go well. I've got a drs appt tonight.

X


----------



## MissSazra

Good luck at the doctors Carhar, hope you can get some answers!

It did look positive, but I shall know to ignore everything my body throws at me this next cycle.

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm sure it does it on purpose just to make us that bit more insane about ttc.

My dr has agreed to refer us to a fs on the NHS. Really pleased, he seemed to think it'll take a couple of months to come through after my OH does his sa. X


----------



## MissSazra

That's great news Carhar, I think doctors are sometimes reluctant to refer, so it's fab that they have.

My hubby has to go back for another sa this month as last month he did his sample right in the middle of our fertile time, so was a little 'drained' so to speak! lol So apparently the results weren't accurate.

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I think the confirmed pcos and lack of regular cycles helped plus it's was the last appointment of the day.

OH isn't thrilled about the sa. X


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone! Hope you're both doing ok?

I've gotten over my sadness and am attacking this month with vengeance. I have gone and bought some manuka honey, as I read somewhere that it can help with fertility, (but now I've lost the site where it said it!) Have been taking my pre-conception vitamins and fish oil, got my grapefruit juice and have told hubby he's having a can of tomato soup a day! I'm feeling much more positive now, and I hope it continues.

Sending lots of :dust: to you both! Xx


----------



## MissSazra

Oooh I searched my history and found it.

https://www.askbaby.com/fertility-boosting-foods.htm

I'm going to try and do as many as I can (apart from the red meat and oysters as I'm vegetarian). I've also bought some full fat milk as I'm one of the people they mention that always goes for the low fat version.

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks for the link, today I got some flaxseed oil capsules as I'm veggie too. You sound really prepared for your next cycle!

I hope everyone's okay today???

Also got a line on hpt. Convinced it's an evap though as my temps are far too low. My OH thinks it's an evap as well. I hate those! Fx I get another darker line tomorrow. 

Getting lots of craming and still getting a strong line on a opk. Who knows what's going on??? X


----------



## MissSazra

Oooh, what sort of test was it? Pink or blue dye? I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. How many dpo are you?

I tried to ambush hubby with his tomato soup again, but he has said he'll save it for later. I shall have to watch him drink it I think to make sure he actually does, as I know he's not overly keen! lol

Xx


----------



## MissSazra

Also having read another post about the benefits of acupuncture, I'm going to try and book to have it done. I've had it before for a shoulder problem, so I'm not too worried about going.


----------



## Carhar

Thanks, it's one of those ic ones.

Lol, your OH going to be sick of tomato soup when you ov.

Thought about acupuncture too. Let me know how you get on x


----------



## MissSazra

Morning all!

Have just booked my acupuncture for Monday evening, coupled with Mindbody Medicine. Apparently that relaxes you and makes you more positive about ttc. I'm really going all out this cycle, so determined after all those bfn's!

Hope you're both doing ok?

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I thought I was prepared but you put me to shame!

Got another evap same colour and a bfn on a frer. Nevermind. Going to hold off til Sat try again then see if it's any different.

X


----------



## MissSazra

Well I thought I was doing a lot last cycle but obviously not enough, so it's time to pull out all the stops and see what happens. If it's another bfn this cycle I really won't know what to try next!

Sorry to hear bout your evap and bfn. But hey, you're still in until the :witch: shows, so I'll keep everything crossed for you! Xx


----------



## mrshanna

Good morning ladies! I have had a rough morning. 14dpo with a BFN! I know Im not out until the witch, but...not feeling optimisitc at all. Clomid can actually make your cycle longer, so I will probably be late but to no avail. That hurts. Good luck with your appt. on Monday! I'll pray for a BFP for you Carhar!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Oh no, sorry you've had a horrible morning mrshanna. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you as well. I have no experience of clomid so can't really offer any advice, but I didn't realise it could make cycles longer. I hope you get into a routine with it soon. Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh I'm sorry mrshanna! I didn't realize that clomid could lengthen your cycle. I'm hoping that I'll be on it once I meet with the fertility specialist. I definitely want to know everything about it!

I'm convinced the ic were evaps now as today's was lighter and my temps are far too low. I just wish I knew what was going on. It's so frustrating.

Soon we'll all be bump buddies I'm sure x


----------



## MissSazra

I can't wait to be bump buddies. It will happen for us all, let's keep up the PMA and we'll get there.

I have to say, all the honey I'm having is putting me off honey for life, I really have to force it down. Hubby is having the same problem with the soup (which I would love) but he's splitting his can into two, half for lunch half for dinner. But it will all be worth it in the end when it gets us our little bump!

Sending you both lots of sticky :dust: Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yuck, I hate honey to me it tastes like the smell of dirty hair.

Love tomato soup too. I think I could eat it everyday without a problem. My OH hates it. 

I was feeling down now a bit excited about being bump buddies. As long as I'm not left too far behind! 

Does anyone occasionally wander into the baby clothes sections in shops? I can't believe how expensive buggies are. I saw one in John Lewis' window for £550!


----------



## MissSazra

I've looked at everything baby I have to admit. I have seen the pram I want, it's a Spin by Mothercare and I love it. You can interchange a carseat on it as well to make it more compact. I have even taken it for a test drive and it moves really easily! I'm so naughty! lol


----------



## Carhar

OMG, have you decorated the nursery? lol. You are super organized. I feel guilty looking at baby things as I don't have a bump to go with it. 

I also think someone I know will see me and realize we're ttc. Paranoid I know, but I couldn't deal with the pressure.


----------



## MissSazra

Thankfully we're moving in July, otherwise I could well have kitted out a room! lol

I like to look at the baby stuff when I'm down oddly enough. It seems to cheer me up thinking about what might be, rather than what we don't have yet.

The only people I've told we're ttc is everyone at work as I have to take the time off to go down to London for the specialist. It's actually quite nice, as loads of others at work have told me their stories (and problems) with ttc, and it's nice to know you're not alone and it's more common than you think. I guess I just assumed everyone who had kids had them first time of trying with no problems, so it's kind of a relief to know that we're not the only ones struggling!


----------



## Carhar

That's a nice way to look at it.

I really wouldn't want work to know. I have some good friends there but I like keeping separate. I am career focused in a sales industry which is not the most understanding place to be pregnant.


----------



## MissSazra

The problem is I'm a teacher, and it takes a good hour and a half to get to London and they don't do late appointments so I have to take afternoons off to go. It's hard to try and get an afternoon off without saying why, so I had to tell them. The head said he'd already guessed it was that anyway when I said I had an appointment in London, and then said he'd had problems too, and would support me as much as I needed, so I thought that was nice.

I guess it all just depends on where you work. It also helps that I'm new to the school so I haven't overly made 'good friends' so I don't mind them knowing.


----------



## Carhar

That's good of him.

My boss is great for letting me have time off, but I think she'd be disappointed if she knew we were ttc. You'd never guess I work in HR, lol. 

Took my temp tonight and it's a degree lower than normal. Hopefully I'm about to ov??? X


----------



## MissSazra

Sounds promising. I just kept forgetting to temp, and as it was all over the place I just gave up! lol


----------



## mrshanna

Hi Again!:hi:

Horrible day at work to go along with my disappointing morning! I am actually self employed. I own a gas (petrol?) station. I read you ladies talking about getting time off, and I do have any advantage there, owning my own business, but it is NOT as great as you would think. Every day brings some new catastrophe!

I have been trying to figure out who I can trust to run my business for me once I am taking time off for birth/child raising.

I suprisingly dont go near the baby isle unless I am shopping for someone elses baby shower, which has been happening quite a lot. I just dont want to be caught teary eyed in the baby stuff...that would be soooo embarassing. But believe me, i have mentally decorated and redocorated the "baby" room in my house a million times.

BTW...no AF today...so I guess there is still a bit of hope! 

Fingers crossed for being bump buddies!


----------



## MissSazra

Ooooh, there is definitely still hope mrshanna!

I just got my blood test results and apparently none of them were in red meaning there is no cause for concern. Now I just have to get my doctor to fax them to the gynaecologist so I can go for my next appointment and see where we go from here! Just waiting (more waiting, lol) for them to call me to say they've done it, and then I can book my next appointment!


----------



## mrshanna

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

She got me. On to next month. I will go get my Clomid refill and start to plan!


Here's to a March :bfp:!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Oh no! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We will stay positive and get those March BFP's! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh no! after all those good signs. 

Yep definitely hope we get March bfps. 

Got a bfn today and my ov microscope didn't show ferning to indicate ovulation so I'm in limbo at the mo. From my temps it looks like I just skipped my af. Oh well! X


----------



## MissSazra

It must be so frustrating Carhar. I hope you manage to get some more regular cycles back soon! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Omg! I just got a smiley on a cb opk. So excited my first one!!!

Didn't dtd yesterday but did the two previous days. Fx!

I really hope my temps increase.


----------



## MissSazra

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's fab news! Yay!


----------



## Carhar

Thank you. I really hope I ovulate this time!

My cycles are ridiculously long.


----------



## mrshanna

Oh Carhar thats wonderful!!!:happydance:

I was ecstatic when I got my first positive OPK!!!

You have some :sex:to do!


:dust::dust::dust:

I have some :sleep:to do.


----------



## Carhar

Thanks mrshanna. I have positives on the ic, but never the cb digis. 

My temps aren't high enough yet. I'll just have to wait and see what happens and hope it's not just another lh surge without ov.

I hope you're both okay? X


----------



## MissSazra

Hi!

Could your temp be an ovulation dip? Or have they just stayed low? I really am terrible with temping, and don't have much of a clue I'm afraid. 

I'm ok but still playing the waiting game. CD6, monitor won't ask for a stick for another 3 days so it's limbo time for me.

I am now having to force myself to take the honey every day, it's just so sweet, but I must do it as it's only for another week and a bit until I ov then I shall stop for the 2ww.

Xx


----------



## Carhar

They dropped and inc today by .3, I'm hoping for another inc tomorrow if not I propably just had a surge.

You're a glutten for punishment, lol. The things we do to ttc!

I really want to try my cbfm, but this cycle is going on forever! X


----------



## MissSazra

I know. It was ok when I started taking it. It says on the jar to have 3 tablespoons!!!! a day. I started with a desert spoon 3 times a day, now have gone to a teaspoon 3 times a day! At least I'm still having some, which has to be better than none, but I could never have 3 tablespoons of the stuff a day.

I really hope you get to use your monitor soon, although I do back mine up with the smileys. Last cycle though I didn't get any smileys, so must have missed the surge, but it didn't make much difference, we dtd according to the monitor and that still didn't work! Ah well, mustn't dwell, onwards to better cycles!


----------



## Carhar

I think the majority of women are successful on the 2nd or 3rd cycle from what I read. 

It really could be it this cycle for you, fx!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi to you both. Have just got in from my sister-in-law's where we have spent the day with the family and their 11 month old. It has been tough, and made me want one so much more, but on the other hand has been lovely.

Hope you're both ok? Any news? 

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Oh it rubbish with all the babies everywhere you look. It will soon be you though!

I hope your appointment goes well today. I've just booked in with reflexology to de-stress and regulate my cycles. My first appointment is Saturday. X


----------



## jehovahisgood

I m starting clomid 50 on my next cycle (mid-march). I have a question for you girls. I need honest opinions. So this is the story
My ex husband and I could not conceive naturally (we never tried fertility drugs). But the problem was not him, It was me with my PCOS. (we did go to a doctor). I discovered that he got a woman pregnant. so i filled for divorce. Now I am remarried to a wonderful man who had the same problem with his ex wife (they ttc for 8 years including IVF) with no results. Well she was 53. He's now 42.
Now this is my problem. I m keeping a secret from him. I did not tell him about my PCOS nor did I tell him that I am seing a specialist. I think if i fail 3 times. Then I will tell him.
In the mean time Good luck and Baby dust to everyone here. Oh and I m 33.


----------



## Carhar

jehovahisgood said:


> I m starting clomid 50 on my next cycle (mid-march). I have a question for you girls. I need honest opinions. So this is the story
> My ex husband and I could not conceive naturally (we never tried fertility drugs). But the problem was not him, It was me with my PCOS. (we did go to a doctor). I discovered that he got a woman pregnant. so i filled for divorce. Now I am remarried to a wonderful man who had the same problem with his ex wife (they ttc for 8 years including IVF) with no results. Well she was 53. He's now 42.
> Now this is my problem. I m keeping a secret from him. I did not tell him about my PCOS nor did I tell him that I am seing a specialist. I think if i fail 3 times. Then I will tell him.
> In the mean time Good luck and Baby dust to everyone here. Oh and I m 33.

You'll need to start your own buddy thread or post on ttc forum.

I wouldn't feel comfortable commenting. Gl x


----------



## MissSazra

That is a tricky one, and I don't know what to suggest either I'm afraid, sorry.


----------



## Carhar

How did you get on Sazra?


----------



## mrshanna

I would have a hard time commenting as well. This is a positive environment. How was your appointment today?


----------



## Carhar

Hey mrshanna,

Hope you're okay?


----------



## mrshanna

Hey Carhar! Love your new pic!

Im doing okay. Work has beena zoo so I havent been online a lot lately. Just waiting to start my next cycle of Clomid tomorrow. Let the crazy pills begin!:haha:

Any signs of OV other than your positive opk? Hope you are both doing well!!!

Hopefully this is our month ladies!!!:happydance:


----------



## MissSazra

Hi to you both!

Well, the acupuncture didn't happen. The acupuncturist and his wife (who does the mindbody part) were totally rude to us, saying we hadn't been trying very long in the grand scheme of things. Said they couldn't understand why we would want to have this done at this point. I felt like a child the way they spoke to us. So I turned to hubby and said we'd just forget it then. 

Surely it shouldn't matter if you've been trying 2 months, 8 months, 3 years! If all you want to do is help the process along and in a natural way then that should be fair enough, not to mention the fact that we would have been paying them to do it. It's not like we were going to someone to ask for drugs to help things along, just a natural approach.

I shan't be put off by it, although a small problem is me and hubby are not talking at the moment, and we only have til Thursday to work things out.

Ah well, such is life! 

Hope you're both doing better than me! Xx


----------



## Carhar

MissSazra - I'm sure you'll sort it out and the best bit is the making up, lol! Sorry you had a rude acupuncturist. I hate it when people are patronizing. Especially in that environment. 

Mrshanna- fx for your 2nd clomid cycle. Pretty sure I've not ov'd. Had loads if ewcm today and temps are still low. The problem is I always seem to have fertile cm, but not ov! Looking forward to going to the fs. I hope I get an appointment soon. 

Lots of :dust: to you both! X


----------



## mrshanna

Im so sorry MissS!!! I dont see how lecturing you was at all appropriate! Anything to naturally help the process along should be a good thing. You werent acting out of desperation or anything!!! Its a shame they were so rude to you and your hubby...

Its also a shame you two are apparently being rude to each other!:haha:
Dont worry hun, DH and I got in a fight during ovulation time last month, but both set the problem aside long enough to DTD! Im sure you two will as well.



Well Carhar atleast you get the EWCM! I never ever do. Ever. I get the watery kind, but thats as close as I get. And I guess i must ovulate, since I get positive opks, but Ive read that that doesnt make it a garauntee that you actually release an egg. ???


Why cant we have it easy...ya know? Millions get prego every day!!! I guess patience will pay off eventually. Please!!!


----------



## Carhar

I'd rather have your cycle even without the ewcm, lol!

I'm sure I'm really fertile if I ever ovulate! It's funny most women not ttc would kill for my long cycles.

Please super fertile ovulation and conception fairy throw some baby dust to this thread! X


----------



## MissSazra

Hi!

Just got back from a trip to a Chinese acupuncturist. It was an hour away so gave hubby and I time to talk and make up.
This acupuncturist is the one I went to when I had problems with my shoulder so I knew they worked. I told them the exact same thing I told the other one yesterday and they didn't even bat an eyelid about it all, just said they could definitely help and started treatment right there.
So I'm booked to have 5 more sessions once a week to see how it goes and then we'll take it from there. They also gave us both some supplements to take, so it's all good.

Xx


----------



## MissSazra

Hi girls!

I have some interesting news about the acupuncture possibly. For the past few months I have been getting one high on the monitor then a peak the next day, and this would happen anytime between cd15-18. Well this morning, cd10, I got my first high! Yesterday wad the first day it even asked for a stick and was a low so I was really shocked to see a high so soon. Hopefully this means I'll have a few more days of highs (as we haven't started dtd yet!) and get my peak around day 14. This is so exciting, and I really think the acupuncture has stimulated something. Can't wait for Sunday and my next one, I may have ovulated by then so it might help with implantation! Yay, feeling so good and positive!

Xx


----------



## Carhar

That's great news. I'm pleased it seems to be working for you. BFP here you go.

What did it feel like when they were using the needles? I absolutely hate needles!

X


----------



## MissSazra

The needles were absolutely fine. It was a lovely warm feeling as I had a lamp on me as well, and I just felt really relaxed throughout. I had 13 needles in total, 4 in my legs and 9 on my stomach. All I could feel was a little tap and then it was done and you don't see them doing it. Although I did have a little look once they were in.


----------



## MissSazra

Hi ladies!

Well it's CD13 and I've just had my first peak for the month on the monitor, meaning I should ovulate tomorrow giving me a normal 28 day cycle. This has been so rare for me, I can only attribute it to the acupuncture. I can't wait for my second session tomorrow, but will make sure I tell them I should be ovulating in case it makes a difference.
This month has been so exciting.

Hope you're both doing ok? Xx


----------



## mrshanna

MissSazra said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well it's CD13 and I've just had my first peak for the month on the monitor, meaning I should ovulate tomorrow giving me a normal 28 day cycle. This has been so rare for me, I can only attribute it to the acupuncture. I can't wait for my second session tomorrow, but will make sure I tell them I should be ovulating in case it makes a difference.
> This month has been so exciting.
> 
> Hope you're both doing ok? Xx

Wow thats amazing. I know very little about acupuncture and holisitic, natural medicines and therapies. I think its great that it is having such a positive influence on your system!!!

Have fun with the :sex: this weekend! And GO :spermy: GO! 

Im praying for you that this is your month MissS!

How are you doing this morning Carhar?
Im waiting to take my last pill and start the POAS marathon!:haha:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks mrshanna. This month it's not like I'm trying to keep myself positive, I just feel more positive if that makes sense? I'm not expecting miracles, but just feel a lot better about ttc now!
Good luck for the POAS marathon, we all love that bit! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I still think you're brave! Got my reflexology appt in a bit.

Fx for you mrshanna. I love your next profile pic!

The good news is I've just got my appointment through for 1 April, lol. Really excited and hopefully I'll be starting clomid soon!

MissSazra - my oh needs to do a sa. He's only just joined my drs surgery after 4 years. How long did it take for the sa to be arranged? 

Just to update you on this cycle... Cd42 and nothing!


----------



## MissSazra

That's gteat that you have your appointment date sorted. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get clomid!

Hubby went to the docs, was given a pot that day and just told to hand it in at the hospital when done! lol He didn't have a specific day (although the doc didn't say to not dtd for 48 hours before, which is why his was lower than it should have been - well hopefully!) He then got his results back about 4 days later. It was a really quick process.

Good luck with the reflexology, you'll have to let us know how it goes and what it's like! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Reflexology was really calming. Feel quite tranquil now. 

She made me cry, lol. Only because she told me a few things I already knew about myself personality wise. She also said it was the edocrine system with my irregular cycle making me emotional. 

She's also recommended that I stop temping and opking until my apptmt and just relax and enjoy dtd.


----------



## MissSazra

That sounds really positive, are you going again?


----------



## Carhar

Yep. Booked in for Sat after next.

When's your next appt? X


----------



## MissSazra

My next appointment is tomorrow, but having got the peak today I want to mention that I'm ovulating tomorrow just to check it's still ok and won't do any damage. Probably won't, but after all the positivity I don't want to risk anything!


----------



## Carhar

That's great news. Both of you seem to be on the same cycle.

I'm waiting to do a opk as had a sharp pain in my left side earlier it knocked it out of me for a second. Fx it means something!

X


----------



## MissSazra

Ooooh, let's hope so. I did an opk to confirm the monitor and it had a lovely smiley! The lines were so dark as well. Yesterday there was barely a second line, it still amazes me that it all happens so quickly! lol


----------



## MissSazra

Well, I have had my second acupuncture. Only 9 needles today but I seemed to have them in a lot longer and the heat was much hotter. I checked it was safe, having said I ovulated either yesterday or was about to today, and they said it would be fine. So I have my third one next Sunday, and that will hopefully help with implantation should we have caught the egg this month!

I feel really positive still, so long may it continue! 

Hope you're both doing well!

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Fx you did catch it this month. Sounds promising.

No smileys on the opks. Loads on ewcm so going to temp uptil weds-thurs if nothing then giving up until I go to see the fs. 

Lots of :dust: for everyone! X


----------



## MissSazra

Hey!

How are you both?

Nothing to report here, 2dpo and the waiting has begun.

How is the temping going Carhar?

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Well... Just got another cb smiley 11 days after the last and my ic opk looked positive. Not getting my hopes up but fx my temps Inc and I ov. 

Didn't temp today as I got up at 5am as I had an early train to catch. Haven't religiously temp like I use to. I have been getting pains but could be anything. 

I hope this is your bfp cycle x


----------



## MissSazra

Your opks sound bizarre with such long times between them. How long have you got until you see the fs now?

Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm seeing the fs in 3 and a half weeks. I hope they can sort me out, lol.

I'm sure it's because my hormones are working right around ovulation as they seem okay at the start of my cycle.


----------



## MissSazra

Hi girls! Just thought I'd see how you're both doing?

Pretty boring here, 5dpo. I'm not bothering to symptom spot for some reason, I just feel more relaxed about everything this month and feel that it won't change anything if I do start spotting every little thing. However, that doesn't mean I won't be testing from 10dpo like I normally do! lol

Sending lots of :dust: Xx


----------



## mrshanna

Hi ladies! How are you both doing???

MissS I am trying to do the same thing this month, just relax! It sooo hard though.
I have been doing OPKs...I am told I have to with the Clomid, to be sure it is working. I had a positive last night, and a definite negative today, almost no line at all.

I have always had some pain at ovulation, but not like Im having now. It is pretty bad. My left side was absolulely killing me when I got up this morning, and eventually it kind of moved to the center.

Im hoping that is as good of a sign as it sounds, and DH and I dtd as soon as I got home from work. Heck with dinner!!! We had babies to make!!! :)


----------



## MissSazra

Lol mrshanna, I would have done the same thing. Let's hope this is the month! I'm feeling positive for us all! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Fx for you both it all sounds positive. 

Didn't ov despite the two pos opks. Just going to hold out til my appointment on 1 April. I'm worried they'll do a hsg, it sounds painful. I really just want to be put on Clomid. My OH is going back to see my dr next week to find out about a sa. I hope we fit it all in on time!

Still getting pains but have stopped taking vitex now as think that was causing it x


----------



## MissSazra

Hi to you both! Have been a bit quiet but really not a lot to report. I am still trying not to symptom spot (10dpo and a negative test), but I know I've been have cramps and sore bbs but I seem to have had both of these the past few months as well. I've not got my hopes up as I really don't think this is our month!

How are you? Anything interesting going on?

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Hiya, 

Fx for you.

My OH booked his sa today just 4 days before the fs appointment. I rang to check it would be okay, thankfully the dept have access to the results the same day. Nothing else to report other than a loooooong cycle.

I hope everyone's okay x


----------



## MissSazra

Oh wow, that's great that they can get the results the same day. Not too long now for you to wait, it must be great to get things moving along! Xx


----------



## MissSazra

OMG! I'm not getting my hopes up but there is a super, extra, very, very, very, very, very faint second line on the FRER! But it is soooooooooooooooo light!


----------



## mrshanna

Light or not, if its there its there!!! Oh how exciting! I can see a lot of poas-ing in the next few days! Oh hun I hope this is it for you!!! I cant wait to hear what the next test looks like! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## MissSazra

I shall try and post a pic wehen I get home if I can work out how to. It has gotten so much more visible as time has gone on, and it is most definitely pink and not a nasty evap! I'm trying not to be too hopeful, but it's so hard not to at this point in time. 

Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## MissSazra

I have posted my pic here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/564132-start-my-bfp.html

From the responses it would seem good, but I shall wait and see if the line is still there tomorrow before I actually believe it I think!


----------



## mrshanna

Oh Hun Congratulations!!! Im soooooo happy for you and your DH!!! You make me want to run out and find the nearest acupuncturist!!!


----------



## Carhar

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

So excited, just got back from a looooong day had meetings in Scotland and see your picture and posts! I'm so happy for you. Please keep us updated on this thread. 

Congratulations MissSazra xxxx

Have you worked out your due date?

Hopefully we'll be joining you soon x


----------



## MissSazra

I will most definitely keep you updated, just hope you're both joining me very soon!

Due date from the online calculators is November 28th. It hasn't really sunk in yet and I don't quite believe it. I'm having so pretty horrible cramps and have had a headache all day, so that has me worried. But I'm just going to chill and have an early night I think.

Thanks for the congrats, I can't wait to say the same to you both! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Don't worry. Cramps are perfectly normal.

We need all the updates on symptoms, scan dates etc...

How exciting a perfect pre-Christmas present. What did I say about the cbfm? 2 cycles! I'll take the credit for it, lol!!! 

Right, now if I could just ovulate I can use my cbfm! X


----------



## MissSazra

I firmly believe it was the acupuncture, but the CBFM helped identify the right days to dtd. I also took manuka honey 3 times a day, and hubby had a tin of tomato soup a day, so it could have been anything I guess! lol

He or she will be due 2 and a half weeks before my birthday as well! Eeeeek!


----------



## Carhar

I can't say you don't deserve it, you tried everything and in less than 9 months you'll have a beautiful little one. 

So jealous, but really happy for you more than anything else! X :happydance:

So proud my first ttc buddy pregnant!


----------



## MissSazra

I really did go all out this month! lol

Can't wait to have you both in the pregnancy forums with me! Xx


----------



## mrshanna

I have never read a post by any other ttc woman who has done more to get her BFP! You have certainly earned it! Carhar and I will hopefully join you soon!!! And dont worry too much about the cramps. I believe most preggo ladies have those early on! {HUGS} for you!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks mrshanna! I did do a lot! lol


----------



## Carhar

Right mrshanna. Hopefully this will become a lucky thread and we'll get our bfps very soon!

I was feeling a bit fed up with it all and now thanks MissSazra you've spurred me on again! X


----------



## mrshanna

Hi ladies!!! How are you both doing today? How are you feeling MissS? Have the pregnancy symptoms reared there ugly heads yet? I dont remember you mentioning any symptoms at all before your BFP. You were so laid back about it this month. How much longer until your docs appointment Carhar?


----------



## MissSazra

Hi mrshanna!

I have been having waves of nausea, but then that's supposed to be good isn't it, but I fear it means I shall have full blown morning sickness soon! Ah well, it'll be worth it.

I tried really hard not to symptom spot. I had some mild twinges, but then I'd had them every month so wasn't going to read into it. On Wednesday night I had a glass of water and it tasted funny. Asked my husband to try it and he said it was fine. Tasted of the pipes, so I had my suspicions then.

It is weird that you stop stressing so much and it happens, but then we did do everything possible pretty much, I am still stressing that it won't stick though, once tomorrow has come and gone and no af I shall be happier!

Hope you're both doing ok! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Hi both,

I had my second reflexology appointment this morning. It wasn't as relaxing as she was determined to sort out my uterus. It felt a bit sore around my ankles. Oh well, hopefully it'll bring something about. Had a few ovary pains right after.

My appointment is on 1 April so less than two weeks now. My OHs sa is just before. I was panicking we didn't have enough time before, but thankfully they'll have access to the results. I dug out the letters from my private appointments when I was diagnosed with pcos. Hopefully I won't need cd1 blood test or pelvic scan as I've already had them. 

Sorry, going on a bit...

MissSazra, hopefully you'll be lucky and have few symptoms x

Fx mrshanna that you'll be joining missSazra this cycle. Any symptoms yet? Are you on the same dose of clomid? X


----------



## mrshanna

Yep...50mg again. This month has been so much different then last. I have had very few emotional side effects this time, none of the sudden anger or crying fits. Which is a huge improvement:haha:. I think my employees were a bit afraid of me last cycle. And I havent had dizzy spells or heart palpitations like last time.

The down side this cycle? I have had a lot more pain. My ovulation pain was horrible, which made dtd very rough. Then two days later, DH and I :sex: again just to be safe. The next 36 hours after I was in so much pain I couldnt sleep :sleep:at night. So wierd. Thankfully better now.

My only symptom now would be cramping and wierd little "butterfly in my pelvis" twinges. I had those last month too though.


----------



## Carhar

Hopefully the pain is a really good quality egg. Sounds promising this month as it's so different.

I've read that clomid is typically successful in cycles 2-4 so fx. I really hope they give me something to bring on my af then clomid when we go to our fs appointment x


----------



## Carhar

Right another cb smiley last night. PMA PMA. I am ovulating. Come on temps increase!


Had a lot of back pain and pain on my right side and was sure I'd get a positive. I really think it was the reflexology as it was hurting a little after she started. Wish I'd started going earlier as it conflicts with clomid.

How's everyone today? X


----------



## MissSazra

Yay! Good luck, it sounds really promising! xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks. The reflexologist has said I need to say to myself I have a well balanced endocrine system, I ovulate regularly and have a beautiful uterus ready to welcome new life. Lol. Well I'll try anything!


----------



## mrshanna

Oh Yeah Carhar!!! Only women who are TTC would be sooo happy about being in pain! :) Glad to hear your treatment worked so quickly for you!


----------



## Carhar

Well, I have to see if it worked but trying to be positive. 

You're right we welcome pain in the name of ttc, lol.

MissSazra- I know it's early, but knowing how organized you are do you have any names you like?

mrshanna, have you thought about names? X


----------



## mrshanna

Oh yes Ive been picking names for YEARS!! lol

Samuel James for a boy ( James is DHs middle name)

Grace Elizabeth for a girl...both names are familty names on my side


How about you Carhar?


----------



## Carhar

Those names are both lovely. I have no idea (James is my OH's name).

If I have a boy I would like Christopher as the middle name, as it's my dad's name or Jennifer as a middle name for a girl as it'd my OH mum's name. Not sure about first names though. Keep changing my mind!

It can't be too different though. I've been plagued by people not being able to say my name or making versions of it up so it has to be simple! Quite like Erin, Kirsten, Alisdair and Ryan though.I will definitely be trawling through baby name books wheni get my bfp x


----------



## mrshanna

I love the names Anna and Erin, but my DHs name is Darren, so no Erin, and the last name of Hanna doesnt work with Anna.

I mean really ...Anna Hanna!!!! Thats just cruel!!! LOL

My Mom tried to pick names you couldnt make into a nick name whem she named my sisters and I and did really well at it!

I agree simple names are the best!


----------



## Carhar

I absolutely love the name Anna, but someone I know has just called her daughter Anna. 

I think you should go with Anna, lol. It sounds a bit like Hannah Montana. Or you could go really simple with Hanna Hanna! I think I should stop ttc. I'm going to make a cruel mother! X


----------



## mrshanna

:rofl: Hannah Anna Hanna! Perfect! Yep, your kids are gonna hate you some day!!!:haha:

I cant wait to have some so I can make their lives miserable like our parents did to us!!!:muaha:


----------



## Carhar

How are you both?

Mrshanna, have you tested yet? X


----------



## mrshanna

Hi Carhar! Wow does your ticker say cycle day 62??? That is so unbelievably unfair!!! Did you have your doctors appointment yet? They have to do something to help you get your cycles regulated hun! I wanna see you get your BFP!:thumbup:

No I havent tested yet. AF is due Sunday, so I am trying to wait until then. I can do it, I can do it, I can do it!!!:haha:

Ive had some odd symptoms, but Im trying not to get excited about them. Clomid does such strange things that I just dont want to get my hopes up! 

How are you doing? 

Hows the first tri going MissS? Hope you are doing well!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi ladies!

I'm good thanks. Have had some waves of nausea, but the main thing I've noticed is just how hot I am for most of the time. My face feels like it's on fire at the moment, but as long as little sprout is settling in he/she can throw whatever they want at me!

I can't wait to have you both over in fisrt tri! We're telling my parents on Sunday and I've never been so scared!

Keeping everything crossed for you both! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yes cd62 and no ov. I think it'll be a 6 month cycle. My apptmt is next Friday. I can't wait. I hope they help me!!!

You're so patient. I would have tested by now. 

I have my fx for you. I can't wait to see pics of Hanna Anna Hanna, lol x


----------



## Carhar

Oh how exciting MissSazra! 

Do they take blood? Or will the first tests be when you have a scan? I really have no idea!

X


----------



## Carhar

Ooh sorry forgot to say I bought a couple of psychic predictions. Impatiently waiting for them. I thought they'd be a bit of fun.


----------



## MissSazra

I have no idea what happens next or when. The doctor has passed my details on so I guess I just have to wait.

I never bought the psychic predictions, but I did buy a fertility spell a couple of months back. I've worn the charm every day since I got it.

I hope you get some much needed answers from the specialist! Xx


----------



## mrshanna

Oh Carhar Ill be anxious to hear what the doctors tell you. Ive read a lot of posts by other ladies on here who also rarely ov. I had no idea it is such a common thing. The patience of you and the other ladies with this problem is amazing. I. Would. Lose. My. Mind. I have ZERO patience!!!


----------



## Carhar

Mrshanna- unfortunately I've learnt that no matter what herbal remedy I take or want it otherwise there's nothing I can do. I just have to have something to work towards. Fortunately we've got the appointment otherwise I'd be going out of my mind!

I'm looking forward to hearing that you didn't get your af x

Thanks MissSazra. I might have to buy myself one of those lucky spells! x


----------



## mrshanna

Well...i wish I had good news to report. The witch showed up a day earlier this cycle. Part of me wishes I had one more day to hope, the other part is glad that if it had to be a "No", I found out now.

One interesting bit of news...my DH and I are considering looking into adopting. We wouldnt give up on trying for one of our own, but we know we have room in our hearts for an adopted child, and therfore think that maybe we should look into that as well.

Opinions?


----------



## Carhar

Oh no. I'm sorry the witch got you :hugs:

What is the adoption process like where you are? Here it's long and fraught with challenges. I'm sure it would be worth it in the end though. Are you going to continue trying whilst going thought the process? 

I personally would go as far as IVF then try to adopt (if my OH would like me- he says he doesn't want to raise some elses child). BUT I would get 1 or 2 opportunities for IVF with the NHS.

Have you considered upping you clomid dosage?


----------



## mrshanna

Well here, the adoption process is expensive, but can actually be rather fast. There are some agencies that get together a list of possible adoptive parents, and allow the birth mother to choose. So it can happen FAST if the birth mother chooses you. Like, in a couple months.:wacko:

I dont really think there is a point in upping my Clomid dosage. I ovulate on my own, and I ovulated on 50mg. I think if there is some type of atual "problem", it may stem from a treatment I had to have done to my cervix several years ago. I may need to go the IUI route. Which would be fine. To me. The husband may be weirded out by anything other than the traditional way of making a baby.:haha: He would sooner adopt I think than have to "deposit" in a cup!:rofl:


----------



## Carhar

Good point about the clomid. What days do you take it?

I would have thought adopting would be just as rewarding if not more so. Very different here when you adopt. Basically, you can adopt older children and special needs but rarely do you get toddlers and babies. They are also funny about adoptive parents coming from the same ethnic group, which is sad. I think as long as a parent is willing to explain about a Childs heritage it really doesn't matter.

I think you should do what is right for you and I am sure whatever you choose you'll be a fantastic mum x


----------



## mrshanna

Hey Carhar! How did the appointment with the specialist go???


----------



## Carhar

Hi mrshanna!

The appointment didn't go so well as they hadn't completed the sa, so my oh has to do it again. Which has put us back about 6 weeks as the lady who completes them is on leave. I also have to get a hsg, but they don't want me to do it until the sa comes back ok.

The good news is provided everything is okay he'll prescribe clomid at our next appointment on 31 May. It feels like a lifetime away though!

How are you? Have you made a decision on adopting? X


----------



## mrshanna

Hi Carhar!!! I see you finally had AF! Yeah! Im sure youre relieved she finally made an appearance! 

Sorry I havent been on much lately. I have been TTCing the relaxed way this month.No OPKs, no temping, and very little BnB time. I needed a break from all of the obsessing.

DH is having his SA tomorrow, and I will be having an HSG too. Assuming Im not preggers already (trying not too get excited about that possibilty). 

We havent decided about adoption yet. It is a very expensive process, and we just dont know if we are financially secure enough right now to do it. If we can get enough saved up though...

How are you doing? I bet May 31 sounds like a Lifetime Away!!!


----------



## Carhar

Hey mrshanna, it's good to see you back x

I know what you mean about taking a relaxed approach to ttc. I've stopped temping and will just temp to confirm oving. This cycle I'm using soy and my cbfm as it could be my last chance at a natural bfp. 

My OH had his SA on Tuesday and we got the unofficial results yesterday to say all was fine and I could go ahead with the hsg next week. I'm dreading it as it's meant to hurt and I really hope there's no blockages! At the same time I hope my af goes in time as it's been really light, I think it's going then it comes back!

We've brought our fs appointment foward by two weeks as I couldn't get the time off work, the alternative was to wait until Mid-June. 

I really hope this is your cycle. Have you had any symptoms? I know many women don't get any before their bfp x


----------



## mrshanna

Hey girly! Im glad your Dhs SA turned out well!!! Thats fantastic news!:happydance:

We didnt get to do my DHs SA this week. Long story...involving not "cleaning out the pipes" recently enough.:haha: So since we have to do that and get the results before they will do my HSG, testing may be delayed a bit. *sigh* 

I have had a bit of symptoms. I have had some acheyness in my breasts, not sore to the touch really, just achey...weird huh? And cramps and cramps and more cramps! Since about 7dpo on.??? Could be pms or pre-bfp. :shrug:


----------



## Carhar

How frustrating. We were told to abstain from bding for 5 days, it seems weird it works the other way too.

I hope you get your bfp this cycle. When are you testing? X


----------



## mrshanna

NO Easter testing for me.The :witch:arrived bright and early this morning. I think Im giving up for a while. I just cant take this crushing disappointment month after month. Its time to diet, concentrate on going back to school, and leave the rest in Gods hands.


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry :hugs:

Do you think it's worth doing the sa and hsg so you can rule out any other issues?

I completely understand your disappointment, it's so frustrating x


----------



## mrshanna

Ya im sure we will go ahead and do the tests. And if they dont reveal any issues...I guess just give it some more time. I dont know if my insurance will cover a FS. Im leaning towards no.


----------



## Carhar

Hi I thought I'd revive the thread to see how you both are?

Sazra I saw you avatar... Amazing! Are you going to find out the sex or have a surprise? I can't believe you're 16 weeks already!

Mrshanna - are you still on clomid? Any news?

I'm currently on my first clomid cycle in my tww x


----------



## MissSazra

Hey!

I hope this is your cycle Carhar, not too long to wait til testing! :)

Our hospital won't reveal the sex so either hubby has to look really hard at the next scan or we pay to have the gender one if we can't wait.

We're strongly team yellow at the moment, but I must admit I'm dying to know. I'm certain it's a boy, but that's just a gut feeling!

Hope you're both doing ok! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Lol, I wouldn't be able to wait although 3 months has flown by! I'd be really tempted by the 4D scans. 

My OH wanted to test prams out a couple of weeks ago, so we've got an idea of what we want. 

I'm not holding out too much hope this month as they started tracking my follie but gave up as it was only 13mm at cd13. I didn't think I would ov, but by some miracle I did. 

You must be so excited! X


----------



## MissSazra

We are definitely excited!
We just bought our pram yesterday, and I love it. Good idea to test them out though, see how well they handle, that's what I did!
Whist we are tempted by the gender scan/4D scans, part of me thinks we'll know in 5 months anyway, so could we use the money for something else? I frequently look at the 4D scans website, it just depends how long my willpower lasts! lol

It's great that you've ovulated, especially if you thought you wouldn't, so that's definitely a step in the right direction. I really hope it happens for you this month! Keeping everything crossed! Xx


----------



## Carhar

Thanks, it's just a waiting game now x


----------



## mrshanna

Hello ladies! Good idea Carhar!

Sarah Im so glad to see you are doing well! Is the pregnancy going smoothly for you? Pains? Nausea? 16 weels have gone by very quickly from this perspective, but maybe not from yours.:)

Carhar Im glad to see they put you on Clomid. I hope you get a regular cycle now, if not a BFP for your first month. How have the side effects been?

AFM...i took a break from the Clomid, and actually took a one month break from ttc. Ive had a rough couple of months at work, and the stress of ttc on top of it was too much. We are back at it full force this month though!!!

So nice to hear from both of you ladies.


----------



## MissSazra

Hi mrshanna! Sorry to hear about work, but at least you're back on track now though!

The pregnancy is going smoothly, just plenty of sickness which has only just about started to ease off. In that sense, the past few months have dragged as it's tiring being sick all the time, but when I look back they have just flown by.

I hope you both have a lucky month! Xx


----------



## Carhar

I'm sorry you've had a rough time mrshanna! Hopefully the break was what you needed.

Luckily I've had no side effects this cycle with the clomid. I know it can vary from month to month. Starting to get a few cramps now, but that's about it.

Well done on your weight loss. I really need to start losing weight x


----------



## Carhar

Hey, just wanted to wish you well MissSazra. Not long to go for you now! xxx


----------



## MissSazra

Thank you! It's scary to think it could happen any day now, but think we'll be waiting a bit longer!

Hope you're ok, and that the clomid works for you very soon! Sending you masses of :dust: Xx


----------



## Carhar

Hey, so can't wait to find out what you have! Are you going to do a birth story? 

Gl xxx


----------



## MissSazra

Hey!

Don't know if I'll do a birth story, will see what it's like first! lol

Only a day to go, so I hope to be able to tell you very soon if it's a boy or girl.

Hope you're doing ok?

Xx


----------



## Carhar

Yep, I'm fine. My hairs started to fall out loads, I think it's the clomid. Thankfully only one more cycle after this. I'm just waiting to ov, I prefer this wait to the tww!

Really excited for you! Come on baby!!! Xxx


----------

